# The difficulty of combining zeal with prudence (John Newton)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 11, 2020)

To combine zeal with prudence is indeed difficult. There is often too much self in our zeal, and too much of the fear of man in our prudence.

John Newton, _Cardiphonia; or, The Utterance of the Heart, in the Course of a Real Correspondence_ (1781) in _The Works of the Rev. John Newton_ (6 vols, London: Hamilton, Adams, and Co., 1824), 1: 673.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

